# Coffee table help



## mcberry (Feb 24, 2015)

Hi - I recently have been getting more into carpentry - mostly trimwork until this point. I'd like to take a stab at building a coffee table similar to this:










This specific design, the builder joined everything with pocket holes and the top and bottom cross members were built out of 3 pieces (1 long piece, intersecting with 2 half pieces on either side to form the 'X'). 

Is this the best way to go about this?

My initial thought is to cut a dado in the middle of each horizontal piece and interlock them together to form an 'X'. I'd then rabbet the end of each piece in order to insert the vertical pieces. I feel this would be more visually appealing that butt joints in the picture (though maybe not), as well as more structurally sound (again, just a guess here). The downside is that it would be harder to hid fasteners, I think.

Second question is on what wood to use. My first inclination was to use 4x4 red oak, but I'm thinking this may be too bulky for what I'm looking for. Now I'm thinking of 3" turning stock instead - any reason not to?

Thanks, in advance for any help!


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

The joint you are referring to is called a half lap and would make a better joint than pocket holes. Where the cross members join the legs I would dowel them. Oak 4x4's would work fine. The only thing you might not like is it might be a bit heavy. That table is probably made out of a softwood like pine. 

Having turned legs would certainly work good. It will just change the design.


----------



## EWerner (Oct 14, 2010)

I would suggest using bridle joints to join the horizontal to the vertical. The table will be quite strong with half lap and bridle joints.


----------

